# Router recommendation



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a wireless router? The one that came with my internet is the weak link (and out of warranty), so I'm looking for a replacement.

I've read about the new Draft N stuff and that is not necessary, but I would like 4 gigabit ports, which would pretty much limit me to the new N routers.

I would also like multiple antennas, as it has to be in the basement and third floor reception is okay, but can be spotty.

I want to move up to WPA2. I've been using WEP and have not been happy about it for years.

So far I've looked at the D-Link D-4500 and D-655. But always welcome another suggestion. I would like to stay below $100 if possible.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

My preference has been Linksys for my cable gateway/wireless router with four ports. Has performed flawlessly, so much so that I have not thought about looking into any of the newer ones, pretty well forgot it was even there :bigsmile:. Sorry that's not much help,... I also have a Linksys KVM that has performed perfectly.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What Mark said. I've had no problems with Linksys after 2 bad D-Link's.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Ditto for Linksys. I know people that swear by the DLink gaming routers, but I've had nothing but miserable experiences with DLink. (I've never played with the gaming routers, though)

And I know you _think_ you don't want 802.11n, but it won't be long before it'll replace 802.11g just like g replaced 802.11b, and then you'll be kicking yourself for having a router that won't work for you, all in the name of saving $20.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Linksys user here for several years at home and at the office... no issues... all good.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have tried Dlink and Netgear and have been disappointed and so went back to Linksys. I now use a Linksys Simultaneous Dual-N Band Wireless Router (WRT610N) which has:

* Two bands of Wireless-N for high-performance wireless entertainment.
* Media Optimized Networking technology ensures smoother streaming of high-definition video, music or gaming.
* Storage Link provides USB connectivity for hard drives and portable memory.

It has been great and I have not had ANY problems whatsoever! 

Erle


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update. An update of my own: I ended up going with a D-Link 655 Wireless N router. 

There were some growing pains, and it has the dreaded overheat reboot problem when it's being really taxed, but with some mods, I fixed it:

Updated firmware
Enabled G mode only (all my clients are 802.11g)
Dialed down the power to low mode (small townhouse, no need to blare it across the street  )

I usually get sustained throughput of 20 down and 5 up on my Fios, and I get 800mbps Cat 6 to Cat 6. No dropouts streaming Netflix, Hulu, or Xbox live -- and I run streaming audio and video to a Squeezebox and Xbox from a small home media server.

Overall, I'm happy with my purchase -- soooo much better than the Actiontec that came with Fios.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I second the notion for Linksys. I have used many D-Link products and the only one that's been decent and stable is my DGL-4300 (never had a reboot), however it does have UPnP/NAT problems. I recently bought my brother a Linksys WRT160NL and it's running stable, super fast, and feature packed. Plus the WRT160NL runs on linux and that means there are plenty of alternative firmware options out there like Tomato and DDWRT that provide features found in $1000+ enterprise routers for your bargain basement $100 router.


----------

